# Dad Blame Windows 10



## jlhaslip

One option (not recommended)
https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

Download and install another system.

Another is to adjust your preferences so the Auto Update doesn't happen.


----------



## ZZZZZ

There are several other methods in addition to the Start key to initiate a shutdown.

Try this one: CTRL+ALT+DEL, then click shutdown.

You can search the net or the MS website for some other options.
.
.


----------



## BigJim

Thanks fellows, I appreciate it, I will give it a try, hopefully I can get back on.


----------



## BigJim

Well Ctr+Alt+Del works to get off line. When I got back on line a popup said "C" drive being repaired, don't look like it did though, still can't just click on shut down to get off. I will go to MS to see what they say. Thanks again fellows.


----------



## BigJim

Man, dealing with MS is worse than pulling teeth, I just totally gave up on them. I tried to do a restore, MS won't let you restore back past that update. I stumbled around and some how found out a place I could restore back to the previous Windows, did that and it seems to be ok now. With the up date I couldn't even access my speakers.

Thanks fellows, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nik333

I had the same frequent messages to update, in the last few days. It was always very inconvenient & took so long (AT&T) I would get mad & shut it off. :angel:
It would then tell me it would "try" to restore the old Windows. It always did. I think it's just a sales pitch first, then a chastisement if you take control. I don't like being manipulated. I still don't have the update & it's working fine, but don't tell them.

Good luck!


----------



## joed

> Another is to adjust your preferences so the Auto Update doesn't happen.


That is not an option in Win10.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> I had the same frequent messages to update, in the last few days. It was always very inconvenient & took so long (AT&T) I would get mad & shut it off. :angel:
> It would then tell me it would "try" to restore the old Windows. It always did. I think it's just a sales pitch first, then a chastisement if you take control. I don't like being manipulated. I still don't have the update & it's working fine, but don't tell them.
> 
> Good luck!


If your's is working good right now, I wouldn't update if I had a choice. After I did the update, several things would not work at all. I couldn't even type in to find anything, the box just blinked off and on.


----------



## supers05

joed said:


> That is not an option in Win10.


There's always options, it's just getting harder and harder these days. If you have the will, there's a way to crack open windows like Humpty Dumpty and bend it to your will. 

Cheers!


----------



## supers05

OP. I've seen a problem like this on several computers before. Typically the start menu doesn't want to appear at all, or if it does, half the icons don't work. So far, it's always been ZoneAlarm firewall. Removing it and repairing the start menu does the trick. It's something that ZA blocks during an install of various programs that'll cause it. (IE. MS office.) 

There's quite a few websites out there detailing how to run the repair tools. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dave Sal

Late last year my buddy found that his computer had updated to Win10 without his knowledge or permission. He apparently had it set to auto update without realizing the consequences. After a failed attempt to revert back to Win 7 his computer became unusable and he had to buy a new one. I'm sure he could have simply reinstalled the Win7 OS but he is not comfortable doing that. This is the sort of thing that turned me completely off regarding Win10. I don't want MS to force me to upgrade if I choose not to. And having that stupid annoying Win10 reminder constantly popping up didn't make any friends with MS either. Fortunately I found how to get rid of that long ago. I'm keeping Win 7 as long as I can.


----------



## Admin

I have had Windows 10 for quite some time. Although the most recent update took a while, I have not found any issues. I am actually kinda pleased with it. I have heard of a few folks having issues though.


----------



## BigJim

Dave they installed Windows 10 without our permission also. I wanted to keep 7 also, I really liked 7 but just like the old 327 Chevy engine that was totally bullet proof, they just had to mess with it.

Cricket, I don't have a problem with the basic Windows 10, it was the latest update that really fouled things up for us. It is weird that the latest update doesn't goof up some PCs and does some others. I am glad we were able to revert back to the windows before the update.


----------



## Admin

I think it may depend on how old of a version you came from initially.


----------



## user_12345a

yah Windows 10 is a real pos - bad new user interfaces with the old ones left behind (like the new settings panel and the old control panel) and microsoft spying on you unless you turn that off.

it can share usage stats.

Honestly? revert back to 7 if you can.

At some point people will say "screw it!" and switch to something linux based; microsoft will be forced to change their software and business practices or die.


----------



## BigJim

user_12345a said:


> yah Windows 10 is a real pos - bad new user interfaces with the old ones left behind (like the new settings panel and the old control panel) and microsoft spying on you unless you turn that off.
> 
> it can share usage stats.
> 
> Honestly? revert back to 7 if you can.
> 
> At some point people will say "screw it!" and switch to something linux based; microsoft will be forced to change their software and business practices or die.


I sure wish I could go back to 7, it was way better than 10, IMHO.


----------



## supers05

BigJim said:


> I sure wish I could go back to 7, it was way better than 10, IMHO.


I actually like win10. 

(win vista, 7, 10 all use the same base, it's just front end changes and the odd framework modification. The biggest is the video driver framework was changed between vista and 7.)

Anyways, it's a learning curve. Once you're used to it, it'll jump at your ever beck and call. Highly configurable once you get around the "idiot safeguards." lol. My biggest gripe is the file system security layers. The utilities to manage them are bare bones and it's a Hodge podge of security "upgrades." Linux does a much better job there. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

you should be able to go back to 7 if you have a key, it may involve re-installation.

The base of win 10 may be okayish, but the interface changes are bad and the extended control m$ has over your equipment, updates, etc.

It has no real advantages.

Starting with vista, they took something that worked very well and messed it up. The amount of memory needed just to run a system well went from 256mb to 2gb, had to re-learn the interfaces. (the ribbons being annoying)

This is not real progress, it's corporations trying to milk people of their hard earned money for nothing positive in return. And when there's no compelling reason to update to a new version, their solution is to coerce people into doing it with planned obsolescence tactics. 

The industry has an agenda - shoving crap down people's throats when it should be listening to consumers and delivering what they want.


----------



## BigJim

user_12345a said:


> you should be able to go back to 7 if you have a key, it may involve re-installation.
> 
> The base of win 10 may be okayish, but the interface changes are bad and the extended control m$ has over your equipment, updates, etc.
> 
> It has no real advantages.
> 
> Starting with vista, they took something that worked very well and messed it up. The amount of memory needed just to run a system well went from 256mb to 2gb, had to re-learn the interfaces. (the ribbons being annoying)
> 
> This is not real progress, it's corporations trying to milk people of their hard earned money for nothing positive in return. And when there's no compelling reason to update to a new version, their solution is to coerce people into doing it with planned obsolescence tactics.
> 
> The industry has an agenda - shoving crap down people's throats when it should be listening to consumers and delivering what they want.


My PC came with windows 7 and only had a recovery disk so I am stuck with 10. 10 actually isn't so bad, it was that the update really fouled my PC up. I have several friends who did the update with no problems at all.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> My PC came with windows 7 and only had a recovery disk so I am stuck with 10. 10 actually isn't so bad, it was that the update really fouled my PC up. I have several friends who did the update with no problems at all.


Remember I told you that the update would take so long, I would turn it off? Windows 10 stopped trying to update. I think that's interesting. Maybe they read your thread:biggrin2:, and that of many others.


----------



## user_12345a

If your machine has a windows 7 coa sticker, you can download the correct oem iso version and punch in the key.

You would have to re-install the drivers and software from scratch.

This is if there's no way to roll back the update and your recovery partition/disc don't work. I have no experience doing that.

the recovery disk usually restores the machine to factory state.

some of them may offer an option to save the data.


----------



## BigJim

Nik, you were right, it did take a good while, I wish I had listened to you. But all is OK for now, I reverted back to the windows 10 before it goof up my PC, I don't know how I did it but I did. I do know it would not let me do a restore back before that update.

User, since it is back not causing problems right now, I am afraid of trying to go back to 7, I do have that Key label on the tower but have no idea where I could find all of my drivers so I guess I will leave it as is for now. I appreciate your information and help.


----------



## Nik333

I don't need to be right about this, I'm no expert, at all. I was just sharing my experiences. What would irritate me was that it would start to download the update right as I was doing something imprtnt, or about to leave the house. My fear of fire is greater than my fear of Windows.:wink2:

Maybe they will improve the update.


----------



## supers05

BigJim said:


> ..but have no idea where I could find all of my drivers so I guess I will leave it as is for now. ..


For future reference:
Drivers = manufacture's website. Usually under "support" or "drivers", etc. (NOTE download and store on a USB flash drive BEFORE you start anything. Especially your network drivers.) 

Windows image = MSDN (Microsoft) or the dozens of various links out there. Look for a version named something like MSDN OEM. Most versions have all levels included so you only have to worry about which one you install. (home vs pro.) The whole install is wizard based. Fairly easy. 

Backup anything of importance often. Not just when you wanna "upgrade" or even "downgrade."

Cheers!


----------



## BigJim

supers05 said:


> For future reference:
> Drivers = manufacture's website. Usually under "support" or "drivers", etc. (NOTE download and store on a USB flash drive BEFORE you start anything. Especially your network drivers.)
> 
> Windows image = MSDN (Microsoft) or the dozens of various links out there. Look for a version named something like MSDN OEM. Most versions have all levels included so you only have to worry about which one you install. (home vs pro.) The whole install is wizard based. Fairly easy.
> 
> Backup anything of importance often. Not just when you wanna "upgrade" or even "downgrade."
> 
> Cheers!


This is very sound advice, thank you very much.


----------



## That Guy

I think theres a few class action lawsuits over the windows 10 upgrade, if I recall correctly.

Windows 10 does have its advantages (DirectX12)

but MS said Win10 is the last os they will be releasing and will be only upgrading 10 to make it better, going forward.

The issue here is your enterprise level infastructure, much of it is still on windows XP. a lot of businesses still use XP on a daily basis...

Some have migrated with windows 7, but windows 10, from what I have heard from a few egg heads I know, is a certified nightmare.


----------



## user_12345a

> Some have migrated with windows 7, but windows 10, from what I have heard from a few egg heads I know, is a certified nightmare.


Yes, i experimented with 10 and can't see any decent company wanting to deploy it.

It's more of a toy than a operating system for anyone who actually wants to get stuff done.

Worse yet, a toy that spies on you and updates itself without your permission. 

And they discontinued win 7 and 8, granted i think you can still downgrade 10 professional. (but phrase "win 10 professional" is an oxymoron)

A lot are just going to pirate 7.


----------



## danomac

user_12345a said:


> If your machine has a windows 7 coa sticker, you can download the correct oem iso version and punch in the key.


Do be aware that Microsoft have been real jerks about this - they can (and I have heard reports that they have) invalidate your Windows 7 key after a period of time after installing Windows 10. Which means even if you find a CD image to install from you may not be able to activate your installation.

That's not all - if you have an OEM computer with a recovery partition of an older Windows version Windows 10 will actually prevent you from running a restore.

:vs_mad:

I have heard about reports on the former (invalidating keys), I have directly experienced the latter (disabled recovery partitions.)


----------



## BigJim

danomac said:


> Do be aware that Microsoft have been real jerks about this - they can (and I have heard reports that they have) invalidate your Windows 7 key after a period of time after installing Windows 10. Which means even if you find a CD image to install from you may not be able to activate your installation.
> 
> That's not all - if you have an OEM computer with a recovery partition of an older Windows version Windows 10 will actually prevent you from running a restore.
> 
> :vs_mad:
> 
> I have heard about reports on the former (invalidating keys), I have directly experienced the latter (disabled recovery partitions.)


Yep, been there and done that. I tried to reinstall 7 on a fairly new computer which I had gone to 10, and it says that it isn't a legitimate copy of 7 but it was. I bought another computer about as cheap as the windows 7 was from MS. The kicker was, I could not go back to 10 because they said the version of windows 7 wasn't legit, so the PC was useless.

When my windows 10 did the last update, it really messed my PC up big time. I finally found out a way to go back to a version of windows 10 that worked. Windows 10 isn't so bad if they will just leave it alone now and stop forcing the updates.


----------



## supers05

There's ways around the updates. Technically, you didn't buy a copy of windows, but rather "bought the rights to use windows on a specific computer for a definite time redefined by ms at their convenience. " There are alternatives or there, but even I use win10 on my laptop. (the only thing that I don't like is that they are hiding more and more options like apple does.) 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

It used to be that when you bought the license you could use it indefinitely.

a good free market system includes creative destruction so if a company has done it's main job, it goes away or contracts to just provide support.

now you have these guys releasing products which don't make anything better and forcing people to pay for them.

windows os was perfected years ago; in line with creative destruction, microsoft should just contract and provide new licenses at a reasonable cost, release security updates, release new versions at a low cost with complete updates but leave the interface and other things alone.

what they're doing now is racketeering and people won't stand for it after a certain point - they will fail.

piracy and linux will put them out of business.


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> ...
> piracy and linux will put them out of business.


My money is on Android. 

PS. Rumor has it, that they are going to a freemium model, where the average joe doesn't pay for it. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

then how will they make their money and pay their developers? ads embedded in the os?

spying on users and selling personal data?

having it where the os is free buy you have to pay for access to common features?


----------



## supers05

user_12345a said:


> then how will they make their money and pay their developers? ads embedded in the os?
> 
> spying on users and selling personal data?
> 
> having it where the os is free buy you have to pay for access to common features?


Corporations/companies will be footing the bill through things like support and pro licensing. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a

they're desperate - make things look better (more people running their latest os, for example) to raise share values.


----------



## rusty baker

After a few years W10 will be obsolete. MS owns it and whatever the next version is will cost you a monthly/yearly fee to use it. They have already proven this will work with Office. You no longer buy office, you rent it. You don't own W10, you are using it until they change it. If you don't want to rent the next system, your computer will no longer work, they will shut down W10 after a grace period. I tried W 10 on one of my laptops for about 30 minutes. Luckily, I was able to go back. Apple is starting to look really good.


----------



## user_12345a

apple is bad too - their products are make to not be repaired. they build their planned obsolescence into the hardware rather than software.

and their hardware is overpriced by at least 100%.


----------



## That Guy

I run W10 in virtual machines on my win7 desktop.

Id never migrate to windows 10 unless forced too.

With that said, the idea of forced upgrades is to 'protect the end user' from himself. As most people dont keep their machines updated... So things like viruses can really take over when you have millions of PC's unpatched by updates released a year ago.

thats the reason for it. The govt is asking MS to force the updates, and to stop allowing ppl to turn off the updates, in an attempt to stop the spread of viruses.

the problem is, as some of you found out, not all updates are good, and can have detrimental affects on your machines.

Further the 'ads' in Windows 10, and the spying, and telemetrics, is quite disturbing. with that said Win7 also has similar spying capabilities, google the KB updates and disable/uninstall them.



Whats interesting about the piracy angle, is that often times the pirated copies work better than the legit copies - go figure.


----------



## rusty baker

That Guy said:


> I run W10 in virtual machines on my win7 desktop.
> 
> Id never migrate to windows 10 unless forced too.
> 
> With that said, the idea of forced upgrades is to 'protect the end user' from himself. As most people dont keep their machines updated... So things like viruses can really take over when you have millions of PC's unpatched by updates released a year ago.
> 
> thats the reason for it. The govt is asking MS to force the updates, and to stop allowing ppl to turn off the updates, in an attempt to stop the spread of viruses.
> the problem is, as some of you found out, not all updates are good, and can have detrimental affects on your machines.
> 
> Further the 'ads' in Windows 10, and the spying, and telemetrics, is quite disturbing. with that said Win7 also has similar spying capabilities,  google the KB updates and disable/uninstall them.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats interesting about the piracy angle, is that often times the pirated copies work better than the legit copies - go figure.


A couple years ago, there was an update to W7 that stuck a bunch of them in a startup-shutdown loop. It took MS days to fix it. Those getting automatic updates were screwed. When W8 first came out, there was no "system restore". MS said that they thought "system restore" was too confusing to most users. They are just about total control. That is why W10 is rented. That way they can make everyone who has it go to whatever they make next, even if it is awful.


----------



## user_12345a

> thats the reason for it. The govt is asking MS to force the updates, and to stop allowing ppl to turn off the updates, in an attempt to stop the spread of viruses.


i'm not sure if that's true, but if it is - it's because microsoft owns the politicians writing the laws.

security? just an excuse.

and any time government tries to protect citizens from themselves by forcing something on them they don't need or want, it's bad news.


----------



## carmusic

when android or linux will be compatible with old and new windows program (still use softwares from year 2000 for industrial use) , then i will go with them, for now it is not the case at all so im stuck with windows


----------



## supers05

Android will rule them all.... Eventually.... 

Cheers!


----------



## That Guy

supers05 said:


> Android will rule them all.... Eventually....
> 
> Cheers!


Google/Alphabet is just as evil, if not more so, than microsoft.


----------



## supers05

That Guy said:


> Google/Alphabet is just as evil, if not more so, than microsoft.


And? You can wear a tin foil hat if you really believe anything will change. 

BTW i use lineage

Cheers!


----------



## That Guy

Just simply pointing out that M$ or Google, are not these innocent little companies many people believe they are.


----------



## Nik333

That's one of the benefits of this chatroom. All the links from here that I read, throws the Internet off from profiling me.

When I was on You Tube, they kept putting up "how to make a chess board" videos among the Tsunami, Constitutionality of. . . & crash test videos. :wink2:


----------



## user_12345a

"
Just simply pointing out that M$ or Google, are not these innocent little companies many people believe they are."

They aren't innocent or evil, they're institutions that have a core mandate to max profit for their shareholders, grow and will do anything to do it.

They are a-moral.

In the same way that politicians don't exist to make things better for or serve us, they just want to get elected, then re-elected to collect money.

Microsoft is doing itself in and it will either have to change or die. 

All institutions fail at some point, mostly due to greed, incompetence, internal corruption.


----------



## diyorpay

To never be forced to upgrade from Win7, use this free program:

grc.com-->freeware-->utilities-->Never10

If you change your mind, you can toggle to allow an upgrade.


----------



## BigJim

diyorpay said:


> To never be forced to upgrade from Win7, use this free program:
> 
> grc.com-->freeware-->utilities-->Never10
> 
> If you change your mind, you can toggle to allow an upgrade.


I wish I had this before they helped themselves and put the windows 10 on our computers.


----------



## BigJim

Well I am back to square one again, same dad blame thing, I can't shut the pc down without going to Ctrl+Alt+Del then power off. Windows 10 did another update last night and it messed up again. I have gone and deleted every windows 10 update I could find and still no good.

I can't remember how I reverted back to a windows 10 that worked right. When I try to do a search in the circle, it won't even type the words, just a few letters. 

Any suggestions again.


----------



## Nik333

I've been afraid to allow the update since I read your thread.


----------



## BigJim

Nik if I had my choice I sure wouldn't allow it. When it kept popping up to update, I kept shutting it off, it did no good, it kept turning back on and it finally updated. I will just keep shutting down by doing what ZZZZ said to do, Ctrl+Alt+Del then shut down. 

When I try to search Cortana all the box does is flash off and on and will not allow me to type anything there. I tried to restore again, no go so I will keep on til I find what is going on. Man I hate this junk.


----------



## BigJim

Well, same ole seven and six, I fumbled around and found where to restore back to a windows that worked, I am OK for now until windows 10 decides it wants to update again.


----------



## JasperST

BigJim said:


> Any suggestions again.


Linux Mint.


----------



## joed

windows 10 will not allow you turn off auto updates. It is a new feature for 10 over 7.


----------



## BigJim

joed said:


> windows 10 will not allow you turn off auto updates. It is a new feature for 10 over 7.


I sure tried to, there is a off and on button but when you turn it off it goes right back to on for updating. Looks like I will be going through this over and over, I hope I can remember next time what I did this time. LOL

Jasper, I will check out Linux Mint. Do you know it pros and cons for it.


----------



## JasperST

BigJim said:


> Jasper, I will check out Linux Mint. Do you know it pros and cons for it.


Yes. I have it on three computers, also a few other distros. I settled on it, seems to be the most polished and well maintained and updated.

It's like using Windows or OSX, click, point, drag, etc. I'm on it now on an OLD laptop and it does everything, including HD movies with 2 gigs of ram. On my 16 gig Intel i7 machine it flies.

You can test it out without an install. Get the iso file (about 1.6 gigs for the no holds barred version) burn as an image to a dvd (makes it bootable). Boot to it. It will run slowly since the dvd is the hard drive. 

It can be done with a memory stick too, I've done it but it's more complicated, or was. Also it can be installed along side of Windows but newer machines need the efi thingy turned off in the bios.

Lots of very top notch programs available. I do digital painting with a tablet and never saw anything like Krita on Windows. And everything is open source (free).


edit: the only negative is it isn't for gaming and doesn't do Winders if you need a program. But I do neither.


----------



## Nik333

joed said:


> windows 10 will not allow you turn off auto updates. It is a new feature for 10 over 7.


It's allowing me, I'm not sure why. It pops up a request where the choices are obscured ( larger than screen & non-adjustable) & I hit what seems to be a postpone. It's easier than shutting it off.

I'll try to do a screenshot.


----------



## BigJim

Well here I go with round three or is it round four. If I find out how to revert back to a windows that works I am going to write it down. Dad blame windows did a force update again and I am right back to not being able to shut down without ctrl+alt+del. This is really getting old. I looked and this time it shut off my system protection and won't let me turn it back on. I can not do a restore with the protection turned off.


----------



## joed

IF you want to stop windows update go into your network settings and set the connection you are using to 'metered'. Then you can set updates to not update when on a 'metered' connection. Will work fine until you go out and hook to a new network. You will need to set metered on each network or it will update


----------



## BigJim

joed said:


> IF you want to stop windows update go into your network settings and set the connection you are using to 'metered'. Then you can set updates to not update when on a 'metered' connection. Will work fine until you go out and hook to a new network. You will need to set metered on each network or it will update


Thanks buddy, I appreciate that I will do that. I tried for 4 hours last night to revert back but so far no luck.


----------



## ZZZZZ

BigJim said:


> Well here I go with round three or is it round four. If I find out how to revert back to a windows that works I am going to write it down. Dad blame windows did a force update again and I am right back to not being able to shut down without ctrl+alt+del. This is really getting old. I looked and this time it shut off my system protection and won't let me turn it back on. I can not do a restore with the protection turned off.


Jim, I don't know if you have tried this, but you can do a "roll back" to a previous version of Windows 10.

https://www.howtogeek.com/235474/how-to-roll-back-builds-and-uninstall-updates-on-windows-10/

But after you roll back, it will still try again and again to update you to the latest. 

I went through this whole insane process a few months ago when the last Windows update essentially killed my laptop.

I tried every troubleshooting trick in the book to fix the update and I've worked in PC support for 10+ years. Nothing worked.

As a last resort I ended up backing up my HD, wiping everything and starting with a fresh install of Windows 10. I downloaded a fresh iso image of the latest Windows, so no "updating" was necessary. 

I guess there was some kind of bug in the update process or maybe something that built up over the years of Windows 10 updates that my HP didn't like. Starting fresh was the answer.
.
.


----------



## BigJim

ZZZZZ said:


> Jim, I don't know if you have tried this, but you can do a "roll back" to a previous version of Windows 10.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/235474/how-to-roll-back-builds-and-uninstall-updates-on-windows-10/
> 
> But after you roll back, it will still try again and again to update you to the latest.
> 
> I went through this whole insane process a few months ago when the last Windows update essentially killed my laptop.
> 
> I tried every troubleshooting trick in the book to fix the update and I've worked in PC support for 10+ years. Nothing worked.
> 
> As a last resort I ended up backing up my HD, wiping everything and starting with a fresh install of Windows 10. I downloaded a fresh iso image of the latest Windows, so no "updating" was necessary.
> 
> I guess there was some kind of bug in the update process or maybe something that built up over the years of Windows 10 updates that my HP didn't like. Starting fresh was the answer.
> .
> .


Z I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out with this, I just finally stumbled on the fix just before getting back online. If I had read your post first it would have saved me a lot of frustrations. LOL I couldn't even turn my speakers down. Here are the steps I took and are the same ones in the link you gave:


----------



## BigJim

joed said:


> IF you want to stop windows update go into your network settings and set the connection you are using to 'metered'. Then you can set updates to not update when on a 'metered' connection. Will work fine until you go out and hook to a new network. You will need to set metered on each network or it will update


Sorry about hitting the edit button instead of quote. LOL

I tried your suggestion but no luck, I will try it again.


----------



## joed

I have done some more reading and apparently my method still allows 'priority' updates.

To completely stop them you will need to go into services and 'disable' updates.


----------



## GrayHair

If you know the Name of the URL that Auto Update looks for, you can always block it in the HOSTS file. *This* is what I use and I love it.

127.0.0.1 white this HOSTNAME

Sneaky but effective!


----------



## danomac

joed said:


> IF you want to stop windows update go into your network settings and set the connection you are using to 'metered'. Then you can set updates to not update when on a 'metered' connection. Will work fine until you go out and hook to a new network. You will need to set metered on each network or it will update


FYI, this does not stop all Windows 10 updates. Microsoft will still download some (critical) updates.


----------



## BigJim

danomac said:


> FYI, this does not stop all Windows 10 updates. Microsoft will still download some (critical) updates.


I just found that out. Windows 10 has tried to update 6 times this evening. Once it did the complete update and fouled my pc up again. I had to revert back once again. This has gone beyond aggravating. Looks like I may have to get another blame computer to stop this junk. 

GrayHair, I check out that link, I am not smart enough to understand how to use it.


----------



## ZZZZZ

BigJim said:


> I just found that out. Windows 10 has tried to update 6 times this evening. Once it did the complete update and fouled my pc up again. I had to revert back once again. This has gone beyond aggravating. Looks like I may have to get another blame computer to stop this junk.
> 
> GrayHair, I check out that link, I am not smart enough to understand how to use it.


If you're happy with your hardware, you don't need a new PC. Last resort is to backup all of the files you want to keep and then wipe your disk clean and reinstall Windows from scratch. Then let it run updates all day and all night until it is caught up and everything is square with MS. Then reinstall your apps and data fies.
,
,


----------



## Nik333

I would hit Control, Alt/Delete as soon as it appeared, then off. Very inconvenient sometimes but they left me alone after awhile. I don't know who wrote the program but they sound like they are disappointed in you! Plus they put the stop/ or cancel below the screen. Sneaky.


----------



## BigJim

So far so good today. I tried this but didn't work:

_Press the Windows logo key + R then type gpedit.msc and click OK.
Go to Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Windows Update.
Double-click Configure Automatic Updates.
Select Disabled in Configured Automatic Updates on the left, and click Apply and OK to disable the Windows automatic update feature._

So I tried this and so far so good:

_Due to the recent Windows update, your computer settings, specifically the Power settings may have changed. To resolve this issue, we recommend that you follow the steps below:

Press Windows key + I to open Settings.
Select System, and then Power & sleep.
Click Additional power settings.
Select Choose what the power buttons do.
Disable the Turn on fast startup option._

Man when they say slow startup, they mean it. LOL I had rather have slow start up than having to shut my pc down everytime it goes back to my desktop screen, or when it idles a few minutes. Sometimes it was there when I logged on to my pc.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79

Same here. I hate these WIN 10 forced updates that load the unwanted apps, alters my photo albums , etc. Yep, what did we expect for "free" upgrades, something we could control ??  

I just keep clicking"remind me later" for days, when the pop up comes up that says updates will be loaded and to pick a time suitable. Then within 3 days or 4 , I start the PC one morning and it is "updating" anyway. :vs_mad:


----------



## Arky217

There is really no need to put up with all that Windows garbage.

There are many worthy distributions of Linux that are so much better than Windows in so many ways.

So, unless you work in a corporate environment that requires you to use Windows programs, Linux will make all those Windows problems go away.

And even if you are required to use Windows programs, the Wine application for Linux will run many Windows programs right in Linux and/or you could use Linux for all your basic computing needs and run Windows in a virtual box for when you're forced to use a Windows program.

I've used Linux for 15 years and even back then it was better than Windows.
Today, there are Linux distros that polished to the point of making Windows look obsolete.

I've used many of the more popular Linux distros and for the past year have settled on the Peppermint distro. It is simple, super fast, and totally reliable.

My computer starts up in 20 seconds and shuts down in 5 seconds.

Just a few advantages that Linux has over Windows are:

* You update your computer when you want, not when Windows decides
to do it, and the updates are carefully screened for security and
reliability. And the updating is fast and doesn't slow down your computer 
Along with the OS updates, all the applications are also updated.

* No complicated registry to get screwed up.

* No need for anti-virus or anti-malware programs. Linux is inherently
much more secure than Windows. Also, probably 99.something% of
viruses and malware are written for Windows.

* No need to defragment your hard drive.

* No more BSOD's, Linux (at least the distro that I use) just works period.

* Except for a few specialized Windows apps, there is a Linux app that
 accomplishes basically the same thing as the equivalent Windows app.

* Practically all Linux operating systems and apps are FREE.


----------



## BigJim

Arky217 said:


> There is really no need to put up with all that Windows garbage.
> 
> There are many worthy distributions of Linux that are so much better than Windows in so many ways.
> 
> So, unless you work in a corporate environment that requires you to use Windows programs, Linux will make all those Windows problems go away.
> 
> And even if you are required to use Windows programs, the Wine application for Linux will run many Windows programs right in Linux and/or you could use Linux for all your basic computing needs and run Windows in a virtual box for when you're forced to use a Windows program.
> 
> I've used Linux for 15 years and even back then it was better than Windows.
> Today, there are Linux distros that polished to the point of making Windows look obsolete.
> 
> I've used many of the more popular Linux distros and for the past year have settled on the Peppermint distro. It is simple, super fast, and totally reliable.
> 
> My computer starts up in 20 seconds and shuts down in 5 seconds.
> 
> Just a few advantages that Linux has over Windows are:
> 
> * You update your computer when you want, not when Windows decides
> to do it, and the updates are carefully screened for security and
> reliability. And the updating is fast and doesn't slow down your computer
> Along with the OS updates, all the applications are also updated.
> 
> * No complicated registry to get screwed up.
> 
> * No need for anti-virus or anti-malware programs. Linux is inherently
> much more secure than Windows. Also, probably 99.something% of
> viruses and malware are written for Windows.
> 
> * No need to defragment your hard drive.
> 
> * No more BSOD's, Linux (at least the distro that I use) just works period.
> 
> * Except for a few specialized Windows apps, there is a Linux app that
> accomplishes basically the same thing as the equivalent Windows app.
> 
> * Practically all Linux operating systems and apps are FREE.


What do I download, do you have a link, I am ready to get rid this junk windows.

I just registered for a Linux forum, gona see what this is all about. LOL


----------



## Arky217

BigJim,

Just go to peppermintos.com and download the .iso file, the 32 bit version if you have an older 32 bit computer, otherwise the 64 bit file.

Then you need to 'burn' the file to a DVD or preferably to a USB drive. I always use a USB stick and I use the Unetbootin app to 'burn' the .iso file onto the USB stick. Go to Unetbootin.github.io to download the unetbootin version for Windows.

Then, with the usb inserted in your computer, restart your computer and immediately start tapping whatever key on your computer that brings up the boot menu (before Windows starts) and select to boot from USB.

After Peppermint loads in your memory, you then can try it out to see how you like it and to see if all your peripherals work (wifi, printer, scanner, etc.),
before you commit to installing it on your hard drive. (Of course, when running from the USB like this, it will be much slower than when you actually install it on your hard drive).

When installing it, just follow the defaults if you want it to replace Windows.
If you want to install it along side Windows, it gives you that option as well, but first you should use Windows to shrink the Windows partition to make room for Peppermint rather than trying to shrink the Windows partition from within Peppermint.

I predict that after you use Peppermint from the USB, you'll probably want to just forget about Windows and use the default installation to erase the hard drive and install only Peppermint.

After installing, reboot the computer after removing the USB drive and you're good to go.

If you run into any problems, feel free to PM me your phone # or ask for my # and I can walk you through it on the phone.

Best of luck, Arky


----------



## ZZZZZ

Jim, I agree with Arky. Linux has come a long way and it is now almost as "user-friendly" (or unfriendly depending on your point of view) as Windows. 

There is a bit of a learning curve as things are not 100% identical to Windows, but it works close enough to Windows that everyone can pick up on the changes without much trouble. 

Most of the differences are with administrative functions and processes, especially if you do any "Run" or command line things in Windows.

But as Arky says, it costs nothing but your time to give it a try. If it's not for you, no harm no foul.

Just be sure to save your files offline before doing a full install of Peppermint or any other Linux. 

I happen to like Zorin (I'm a James Bond fan) , but it's a Ford vs. Chevy kind of thing. Take your pick. https://zorinos.com/
.
.


----------



## Arky217

@ ZZZZZ,

Thanks for the reminder to save all personal files before installing a new OS.
I forgot to mention that. I always make backups on two separate media. 
It's surprising how many people don't backup their data.

Arky


----------



## BigJim

Arky and Z, I really do appreciate your help. I have this information printed out and will have to pick up a new thumb drive, all of mine are pretty well full. When I have to boot into USB, I have to run msconfig and hit boot. I am in "safe mode" right now to keep that blame windows from updating. If I idle a few seconds it pops up and I have to do a ctrl/del and shut down to stop it. If I go to desktop for a little while it will go into update. I am sick of that junk. I have had to go a revert too many times now.

I hope I can get on Linux, if not I will just buy a new copy of windows 7 and blow the hard drive down and make a new install.


----------



## BigJim

Well I am still with windows 10, so far. I haven't got a new thumb drive yet. I haven't been bothered today with the update popup, and hope I don't. I did go in an change the name of the download program they automatically loaded over and over on my pc, maybe that is why it isn't popping up. I guess we will see. LOL


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79

Seems like I read somewhere in my search for dumping WIN 10, was the old OS like WIN 7, 8 etc, would soon not have any support from MS with upgrades or tech support. 

So if a person went back to an old MS OS, they could end up with a OS that may not handle some of the present or future high tech stuff, getting fed out on the internet now because the old OS.... would not have "updates". I duuno, just sayin.


----------



## ZZZZZ

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Seems like I read somewhere in my search for dumping WIN 10, was the old OS like WIN 7, 8 etc, would soon not have any support from MS with upgrades or tech support.
> 
> So if a person went back to an old MS OS, they could end up with a OS that may not handle some of the present or future high tech stuff, getting fed out on the internet now because the old OS.... would not have "updates". I duuno, just sayin.


Windows XP (SP3) will still run fine on older computers that came with it. The risk of MS not supporting it and updating it is security. The criminal bastards out there are still finding new ways to hack XP, The most up to date anti-virus software packages won't run on XP.
.
.


----------



## BigJim

I hadn't thought about that, well back to the drawing board.

So much for renaming the Windows helper program, it has hit me 4 times today, they must have taken off of the holiday to get hit that few times. LOL


----------



## danomac

BigJim said:


> I hope I can get on Linux, if not I will just buy a new copy of windows 7 and blow the hard drive down and make a new install.



Microsoft stopped selling Windows 7 two years ago, if you find a copy online now it's probably not legitimate.


I know if you're a volume license/SA subscriber you can still legitimately get it. But this requires you to buy 5+ licenses, and most likely requires a business to order them.


----------



## That Guy

And legititimate software like w10 is so awesome right?

Often times the pirated versions of software work better than their 'legal' counterparts, and you CAN download windows 7, and then just use your legit key for it (Something I did)

Back when MS was trying to force the upgrade on people I finally grew tired of it, and downloaded something online that stopped the constant nagging. I believe the forced upgrade to windows 10 resulted in MANY lawsuits, a few which I think are still snaking their way thruogh the courts.

Something MS did that was even more sneaky, is they stopped supporting all new motherboards, and CPU's in windows 7. The new 8700 series intel chips and the 370x motherboards have no drivers for windows 7. However their are work arounds for this dilema. 

Something the majority of you probably dont know is that there is a VERY LARGE cross section of PC Gamers, that absolutely refuse to downgrade to windows 10, for precisely the problems BigJim is experiencing.

Windows 7 is probably the best OS ever made by MS. Windows 10 is worse than Windows Millenium (who knew that was even possible)

My advice to you, is dump windows 10, and go back to 7. Seriously.


----------



## danomac

That Guy said:


> And legititimate software like w10 is so awesome right?
> My advice to you, is dump windows 10, and go back to 7. Seriously.



This is not a long term solution as I wouldn't put it past Microsoft to force Windows 10 installs at some point in the future.


I support virtualized environments, hundreds of workstations, and networking equipment etc for my day-to-day job. We are still on Windows 7 and I am testing Windows 10 for deployment and it's been nothing but headaches.


The other issue with XP and soon 7 is that security updates will stop soon (2020/21 for Win7) or stopped already for XP. Believe it or not, I've brought a fresh virtual machine running XP online and within 45 seconds it was infected remotely from the internet. XP is not a safe operating system to use online, as others have pointed out, even antivirus vendors don't support it anymore.


Win7 is not there yet but it will be soon.


I moved full time to Linux back in 2003, mostly because when I get home from work I don't want to have to deal with Microsoft problems at home. I use a more niche distro and I will not recommend it to new users, but I have had issues pop up once in a while, but they haven't completely disabled my machine like some of these Windows 10 updates. At least it's a different set of problems!


I am typing this on my Surface Pro 3 tablet running Fedora linux. Believe it or not, everything works, including the dock, attachable keyboard, and screen rotation. Linux has come a long way. Fedora is more suited to devices with touch screens, it doesn't resemble a desktop at all, but I eventually got used to it. At least I don't have to worry about Microsoft slurping data off me.



I would strongly suggest using a more mainstream distro like Linux Mint to start out. By the way, most of these distro downloads are the full environment (meaning you can boot the CD/USB into it, not actually install it, and play around with it to see if you like it.)


Linux Mint (MATE Edition) comes with a somewhat familiar interface if you've used a Mac before.


OpenSUSE features a desktop that resembles Windows (the desktop is called KDE.)


I would suggest trying a couple and playing around with them for a half hour or so to see if you like them before installing.


*Remember to back up your data before installing linux!!!!* I can't stress this enough. Files, pictures, mail, etc.


Also, if you have some Windows applications you normally use list them, there's probably free equivalents out there that can duplicate the functionality.


Basic ones:


Web browser: Firefox

Email client: Thunderbird


That'll be enough to get you back online, at least.


----------



## BigJim

Thanks danomac for your time to explain this to me, I appreciate it. I joined a Linux forum and am still reading a lot there, it is interesting information.


----------



## That Guy

No doubt linux has come a long way since the early days. Theres a fair amount of influential people pushing for even more linix propagation. 

I also believe its a bit more secure than windows in the sense that its not as widely used as windows so its not 'targetted' like windows is.


----------



## danomac

That Guy said:


> I also believe its a bit more secure than windows in the sense that its not as widely used as windows so its not 'targetted' like windows is.


The security paradigms are different between Windows and Linux. Windows had a trust-everything paradigm which burned it in many ways. Linux was born with the opposite, trust nothing. Which made it harder to set up but harder to hack at as well.

Linux distros nowadays take care of the setup for you.

When it comes to actual vulnerabilities, you are relying on Microsoft to disclose the information. With open source, it is disclosed and many times fixes appear from people who are not the developers.

Also, there a lot more linux devices than you think vs. Windows machines. For linux, you have to take into account TVs, phones (Android is based on linux), servers (even Microsoft uses Linux servers, surprisingly), and other things like IoT devices. I'm pretty sure that dwarfs whatever install base Windows desktops has.


----------



## carpdad

Windows 10 free updates were lot of problems. For one thing, my pc started shutting down on its own. I thought it was over heating problem in the gpu, cpu and the psu (according to varied online discussions). This went on since the free upgrade, although I got it about 2 months before it expired. I thought by then much of the bugs would be resolved.:smile: Youtube format change was also suspected (even now 1080p makes it lag). My pc is core2duo with 4 gb ram and running 64 bit win10 home. I was seriously thinking that I needed better pc.

I've also had the pc getting stuck at the log in screen and also update failures. Also taking advice from youtube kid that turned out to be hoax (titled something like 5 or 10 things to make the computer run better). Always read the comments.:smile:
I did the windows restore with wiping the computer clean. Only a week or so but no more shutting down and windows updates properly on auto. Restore took half a day at least but I think microsoft finally has a workable version (1803). 

I use firefox with adblockplus, disconnect and paid malwarebytes for randomwares. Defender for antivirus. Token apology to this website for adwares. My computer can't function if I allow all the ads. Also I use Simple Sticky Notes and Shutdown Wizard. Both seem to be compatible.
One reason I can function with windows 10 is also I use Classic Shell. It makes the start and use function look like win7.


Not sure if this matters, but I have verizon fios with 50mbps download speed. Also adding pci-e usb3 helped a lot with file saving, photo transfers, etc.


----------



## BigJim

I am still with windows 10, so far they have left me alone, well they haven't bothered me as much. Every time I see them wanting to update, I shut the pc down, seems to work for me. I have a 32 and my wife has a 64, they don't seem to bother her machine at all.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79

WIN 10 is still forcing the upgrades on me. What is really creeping me out now, is how they are going in to my photo album and pulling up pictures (out of a collection of around 8K pics taken over 14 years now) and grouping them to appear on the current days date. Then, placing them on the top of the photo album page and labeling them as a collection of pics called " On this date and made for you". :huh: ??? Just plain spooky it is....


----------



## BigJim

That don't sound like Microsoft, that may be a Trojan horse.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79

Ouch Jim, not a good thought....

As much as I paid for Nortons Antivirus/firewall protection on my PC, I hope that Helen of Troy is riding on that horse.


----------



## Nik333

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> WIN 10 is still forcing the upgrades on me. What is really creeping me out now, is how they are going in to my photo album and pulling up pictures (out of a collection of around 8K pics taken over 14 years now) and grouping them to appear on the current days date. Then, placing them on the top of the photo album page and labeling them as a collection of pics called " On this date and made for you". :huh: ??? Just plain spooky it is....


I'm no computer expert. . . but did you give some photo app permissions?

I still remember my shock at seeing my friend's photo with her admiring her river view with a glass of wine & her golden toenails in the photo. Apparently FB liked it enough to put it up on the hotel computer screensaver. Her husband was not amused!!!

It turned out to be only for me to see (and any hotel weirdo that walked by. At least it was a BW.) She changed her permissions.

Edit - as I wrote that I realized that I had looked at the ox-bow in the river, several times to ID if the river was near where my mother was born. Something may be info-gathering what you write & look at.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79

Nik333 said:


> I'm no computer expert. . . but did you give some photo app permissions?
> 
> I still remember my shock at seeing my friend's photo with her admiring her river view with a glass of wine & her golden toenails in the photo. Apparently FB liked it enough to put it up on the hotel computer screensaver. Her husband was not amused!!!
> 
> It turned out to be only for me to see (and any hotel weirdo that walked by. At least it was a BW.) She changed her permissions.
> 
> Edit - as I wrote that I realized that I had looked at the ox-bow in the river, several times to ID if the river was near where my mother was born. Something may be info-gathering what you write & look at.


Ohhhh...good tip. I will go back and check my app permissions.


----------



## ih8bills

For Windows help in general -- and _Particularly Windows 10 update advice-- some of them have been awful lately... even for experienced users._

I recommend a site called 'Ask Woody' -- Woody Leonhard has been a Windows Expert since about the early '90's . 

He tracks all the problems affecting the Operating-system itself --and even other software products that don't work well on QWindows 10 in particular.
He often makes recommendations on when NOT to install updates.


And there certainly ARE options on HOW to regulate --or even disable Windows updates. The settings for those types of settings are hidden deliberately by Microsoft --" to keep our clients safer" ( I was born on a day --but it wasn't YESTERDAY :wink2


just Google : Ask Woody -- I'm so new HERE-- they won't let me post a link



Membership is free ( DONATIONS are accepted NOT required ) -- and what ever Version of Windows you run-- problems can be expertly answered there. Woody is a Microsoft guru-- and he rides their tech-support like a Bull-rider in a Rodeo. :devil3:


----------



## ih8bills

OK -- now that I have posted a couple of times -- I might be able to post a link -- I hope ?


I have always been a Windows "tweaker" I messed with setting all the time from way back to Windows '98 LOL



another place not only to put your PC and Windows 10 under YOUR control -- not Microsuck ... OK ? 

I have used this site for many years-- this guy had collected and invented so MANY tweaks to get Windows to stop being so freaking nosy and annoying . You can enable / disable much of the Bull**** that Redmond thinks you should have to put up with. So YOU control YOUR computer. 




It is called Winaero Tweaker -- and best of all -- it is 100% FREE to use-- though he would not mind if you sent him a few dollars in donations once in a while I send him about $25 per year --and his software is worth twice that -- in my opinion. You won't believe the difference in your machine-- shut off all the unnecessary crap they saddle you with -- and it gets a lot faster.... what a concept ! :surprise:



https://winaero.com/index.php


I have run the program for about 2 years on my computer-- in case you are a little concerned you might 'break something' -- you won't. Anything you shut off can be turned back on in about 10 seconds.


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills said:


> OK -- now that I have posted a couple of times -- I might be able to post a link -- I hope ?
> 
> 
> I have always been a Windows "tweaker" I messed with setting all the time from way back to Windows '98 LOL
> 
> 
> 
> another place not only to put your PC and Windows 10 under YOUR control -- not Microsuck ... OK ?
> 
> I have used this site for many years-- this guy had collected and invented so MANY tweaks to get Windows to stop being so freaking nosy and annoying . You can enable / disable much of the Bull**** that Redmond thinks you should have to put up with. So YOU control YOUR computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called Winaero Tweaker -- and best of all -- it is 100% FREE to use-- though he would not mind if you sent him a few dollars in donations once in a while I send him about $25 per year --and his software is worth twice that -- in my opinion. You won't believe the difference in your machine-- shut off all the unnecessary crap they saddle you with -- and it gets a lot faster.... what a concept ! :surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> https://winaero.com/index.php
> 
> 
> I have run the program for about 2 years on my computer-- in case you are a little concerned you might 'break something' -- you won't. Anything you shut off can be turned back on in about 10 seconds.


My pc would not load the program, thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> My pc would not load the program, thanks for the link anyway.




Sorry you had trouble-- Windows doesn't want you to run your own life-- that's THEIR job... 
What did your PC screen say... ? 

If it was that User Account Control -- and it usually IS , Shut that Piece of **** off. It's useless anyway . it's supposed to make you safer... (yeah --and I'm the Tooth Fairy.) 

That program runs by default-- so Microsuck can run your life. It is barely noticeable to a hacker or a lot of Viruses and Malware. 

That was 1 of the 1st tweaks i did in Windows 10-- and it has not been on in about 4 years now-- I don't have any problems. No viruses /malware my computer runs very fast-- and I don't have to "ask permission" to install anything I want to. 

I run a lot of Open-Source software ( Free Ware) -- Redmond doesn't like people to get stuff for free-- that's UN-AMERICAN -- to them -- because they don't make MONEY on it. That User-Account thing would pop up about 6-8 times a day, on my PC-- so I shut it up. 





https://winaero.com/blog/how-to-turn-off-and-disable-uac-in-windows-10/


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills said:


> Sorry you had trouble-- Windows doesn't want you to run your own life-- that's THEIR job...
> What did your PC screen say... ?
> 
> If it was that User Account Control -- and it usually IS , Shut that Piece of **** off. It's useless anyway . it's supposed to make you safer... (yeah --and I'm the Tooth Fairy.)
> 
> That program runs by default-- so Microsuck can run your life. It is barely noticeable to a hacker or a lot of Viruses and Malware.
> 
> That was 1 of the 1st tweaks i did in Windows 10-- and it has not been on in about 4 years now-- I don't have any problems. No viruses /malware my computer runs very fast-- and I don't have to "ask permission" to install anything I want to.
> 
> I run a lot of Open-Source software ( Free Ware) -- Redmond doesn't like people to get stuff for free-- that's UN-AMERICAN -- to them -- because they don't make MONEY on it. That User-Account thing would pop up about 6-8 times a day, on my PC-- so I shut it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://winaero.com/blog/how-to-turn-off-and-disable-uac-in-windows-10/


It downloaded this time, I really do appreciate your time and help. I will snoop around and see how it all works. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> It downloaded this time, I really do appreciate your time and help. I will snoop around and see how it all works. Thanks again buddy.



Glad to help anytime. Been fighting this battle with PC's for almost 20 years now. When any of my friends have computer-trouble -- guess who they call. 

I am not a trained professional-- but I have built computers, plus I have a real dislike for a machine telling me what to do. So I have issues with 'authority' --so what ? 



I use Windows Operating Systems -- but that is all . I don't use either Edge OR Internet Explorer. Firefox --for me. That alone saves a lot of hassle. I am thinking of learning Ubuntu (linux ) or one of the other alternative platforms to Windows-- but we'' see about that. There are pro's and con's to any thing.

Edge isn't HORRIBLE.... it is plenty fast. But it won't work with some programs I use every day-- so it is no good to me. 



I use free antivirus 

Free office software 

Free firewall
I know a LOT of great programs and places to find them. 

One of my favorites is Gizmo's Freeware... a site that evaluates and grades software for you. Membership is free -- and Gizmo does a GREAT job of choosing really useful programs -- and every one of them costs you ZERO dollars. 



Take a look at it when you have a minute :




https://www.techsupportalert.com/


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills, so far Windows update has stopped trying to get me to update. Every time it would pop up I would just shut down my pc. If I waited too long to shut down, they would have the update and shut down pop up, I would just do a hard shut down.

I really appreciate your help, I will check out that site. Thanks again.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79

ih8bills said:


> Sorry you had trouble-- Windows doesn't want you to run your own life-- that's THEIR job...
> What did your PC screen say... ?
> 
> If it was that User Account Control -- and it usually IS , Shut that Piece of **** off. It's useless anyway . it's supposed to make you safer... (yeah --and I'm the Tooth Fairy.)
> 
> That program runs by default-- so Microsuck can run your life. It is barely noticeable to a hacker or a lot of Viruses and Malware.
> 
> That was 1 of the 1st tweaks i did in Windows 10-- and it has not been on in about 4 years now-- I don't have any problems. No viruses /malware my computer runs very fast-- and I don't have to "ask permission" to install anything I want to.
> 
> I run a lot of Open-Source software ( Free Ware) -- Redmond doesn't like people to get stuff for free-- that's UN-AMERICAN -- to them -- because they don't make MONEY on it. That User-Account thing would pop up about 6-8 times a day, on my PC-- so I shut it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://winaero.com/blog/how-to-turn-off-and-disable-uac-in-windows-10/


Very informative and helpful read IH8BILLS,

I have made my user account control on my WIN 10 OS desktop PC to where it should not work. My question is, now that the auto "forced" WIN 10 updates from MS will be stopped, will my OS start getting slowly crippled from not getting ANY of these updates to WIN 10 ? 

Are they just to get more ad traffic or do they actually help keep out PC's OS running to where they can handle any of the newer internet functions that seem to come out monthly now ?


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills, I hate to say this, but that didn't work, they have still tried several times to make me update, the below screen shot is as far as I am allowed to go. The only way to get them off or stop them from downloading is to do a hard shut down, and you know what that does after a while to the pc.

I really do appreciate you trying though.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> ih8bills, I hate to say this, but that didn't work, they have still tried several times to make me update, the below screen shot is as far as I am allowed to go. The only way to get them off or stop them from downloading is to do a hard shut down, and you know what that does after a while to the pc.
> 
> I really do appreciate you trying though.


Sorry -- I've been fixing my car-- so I've been busy. 


You got Winaero tweaker --installed... right ? 

This kind of thing is exactly what that app is FOR. 

There are settings within the program that will allow you to reset a lot of these things. WHEN you run it-- and check off different tweaks-- the program will TELL you if you need to restart-- in order for those tweaks to WORK. They don't 'take hold' unless you DO restart/reboot your PC. 

I just looked at MY version -- and disable windows update is right there in the list -- Under "Behavior" . When the app tells you to reboot-- you MUST do it... OK ? 



It does take a little reading to learn what this program can do-- -- if you want to double-check on something before you use a setting-- there's a link right in the program window that will say " more info " -- click on that-- and it will open your browser right to that page on their website.


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills said:


> Sorry -- I've been fixing my car-- so I've been busy.
> 
> 
> You got Winaero tweaker --installed... right ?
> 
> This kind of thing is exactly what that app is FOR.
> 
> There are settings within the program that will allow you to reset a lot of these things. WHEN you run it-- and check off different tweaks-- the program will TELL you if you need to restart-- in order for those tweaks to WORK. They don't 'take hold' unless you DO restart/reboot your PC.
> 
> I just looked at MY version -- and disable windows update is right there in the list -- Under "Behavior" . When the app tells you to reboot-- you MUST do it... OK ?
> 
> 
> 
> It does take a little reading to learn what this program can do-- -- if you want to double-check on something before you use a setting-- there's a link right in the program window that will say " more info " -- click on that-- and it will open your browser right to that page on their website.


I sure know about working on your car, I just put an engine in our grandson's car.

I will go back and do some reading, I must have done something wrong. It has windows update disabled on my list also, maybe I need to do something else to activate it. It never did ask me to restart, that may be the problem.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> I sure know about working on your car, I just put an engine in our grandson's car.
> 
> I will go back and do some reading, I must have done something wrong. It has windows update disabled on my list also, maybe I need to do something else to activate it. It never did ask me to restart, that may be the problem.



You need to access all the permissions -- in all versions of Windows 10 in particular -- because it comes with default settings that are very restrictive.
This is BUILT IN from the beginning-- and why you can't shut off things like Automatic updates . Windows 10 has the MOST annoyances of any Windows-version ever. 



That said -- the help is out there on the web --and there are several methods of doing this :


MANUAL version go here : https://winaero.com/blog/how-to-tak...ll-access-to-files-and-folders-in-windows-10/


I recommend you use his little freeware ( donations are accepted NOT required) "Take Ownership" 

The link is at the bottom of the page. I just used it on my own PC -- and I have even MORE access now. This thing should give full access-- THEN you can run Winaero Tweaker without ANY interference. 



Download / install / open program.



When the program opens --there are 2 buttons -- select TAKE OWNERSHIP. 

You should select your "C" drive ( usually the default Operating System drive in ALL Windows versions) -- it will give you ownership and full access to every piece of software / every setting PERIOD . ALL your software on the PC will suddenly appear in the Start Menu-- exactly where it should be from the beginning...!! 

I will be making a donation myself. That little tiny program -- is amazing -- and there are separate versions for Windows 7 & 8 as well.


----------



## BigJim

Thank you again ih8bills, this sounds like the way to go. I really do appreciate your help, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> Thank you again ih8bills, this sounds like the way to go. I really do appreciate your help, I will let you know how it goes.



So-- did you get the permissions straightened out @BigJim ?


----------



## ih8bills

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Very informative and helpful read IH8BILLS,
> 
> I have made my user account control on my WIN 10 OS desktop PC to where it should not work. My question is, now that the auto "forced" WIN 10 updates from MS will be stopped, will my OS start getting slowly crippled from not getting ANY of these updates to WIN 10 ?
> 
> Are they just to get more ad traffic or do they actually help keep out PC's OS running to where they can handle any of the newer internet functions that seem to come out monthly now ?



Well sir... it will gradually become less and less safe for you to browse the internet. Windows-- in some form --is what runs most PC's. 

The worst effect of not having automatic updates on -- is the threat of Viruses / Malware etc. Do you do any banking or bill-paying online ? If so -- you need to be vigilant about security / computer maintenance .

_*I personally never recommend ignoring all Windows Updates*_.

_I do recommend that you control the installation of Updates--_
because they are a part of your overall computer-security, and you avoid having problems CAUSED by updates. 



You can do this MANUALLY. 

Run Windows update -- and make sure that you at least install the ones listed as critical / important. I suggest you do this on a schedule--or put a reminder on your phone/tablet --because life gets hectic for all of us.
_*Yes it's a pain -- but it strikes a balance-*_- so _*you remain in Contro**l -- and you don't have problems later on. *_




Windows is the platform on which about 80% of software runs.

The 'Bad Guys' know this -- so Windows is where they concentrate most of their Malware / Viruses to run. 


So not being 'up to date' has it's costs... Many will say "I've been doing this for years-- and I've never had a problem" which means nothing.


Here's a recent article on Windows 10 / PC Security -- take a few minutes and read it. 

I know someone personally who's PC was so badly infected that it was being REMOTELY operated as a server for some Extreme p0rn0 website. 

She didn't know anything was wrong-- until her PC started up all by itself in the middle of the night... I told her to get help right away. 



Her brother was an IT Technician at a major corporation-- he said it took him about 8 Hours - to remove all the nasty stuff.
Her Windows installation was so badly damaged that he had to wipe the drive totally and start from scratch, anyway . 

Windows 10 is not quite as vulnerable -- but it is not perfect by any means. 


https://www.windowscentral.com/do-you-need-pc-antivirus


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills said:


> Well sir... it will gradually become less and less safe for you to browse the internet. Windows-- in some form --is what runs most PC's.
> 
> The worst effect of not having automatic updates on -- is the threat of Viruses / Malware etc. Do you do any banking or bill-paying online ? If so -- you need to be vigilant about security / computer maintenance .
> 
> _*I personally never recommend ignoring all Windows Updates*_.
> 
> _I do recommend that you control the installation of Updates--_
> because they are a part of your overall computer-security, and you avoid having problems CAUSED by updates.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do this MANUALLY.
> 
> Run Windows update -- and make sure that you at least install the ones listed as critical / important. I suggest you do this on a schedule--or put a reminder on your phone/tablet --because life gets hectic for all of us.
> _*Yes it's a pain -- but it strikes a balance-*_- so _*you remain in Contro**l -- and you don't have problems later on. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows is the platform on which about 80% of software runs.
> 
> The 'Bad Guys' know this -- so Windows is where they concentrate most of their Malware / Viruses to run.
> 
> 
> So not being 'up to date' has it's costs... Many will say "I've been doing this for years-- and I've never had a problem" which means nothing.
> 
> 
> Here's a recent article on Windows 10 / PC Security -- take a few minutes and read it.
> 
> I know someone personally who's PC was so badly infected that it was being REMOTELY operated as a server for some Extreme p0rn0 website.
> 
> She didn't know anything was wrong-- until her PC started up all by itself in the middle of the night... I told her to get help right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Her brother was an IT Technician at a major corporation-- he said it took him about 8 Hours - to remove all the nasty stuff.
> Her Windows installation was so badly damaged that he had to wipe the drive totally and start from scratch, anyway .
> 
> Windows 10 is not quite as vulnerable -- but it is not perfect by any means.
> 
> 
> https://www.windowscentral.com/do-you-need-pc-antivirus


I did get permissions straightened out, I hope, so far no popups for updates. After reading what you posted to Greg, now I need to update, I sure don't need my pc to be infected. The reason I have to keep deleting the update is it will not work on my pc. When it loads, I can not turn my pc off or get it to do some of the functions, like type in a command. It works great on my wife's pc. If it worked ok I wouldn't care if it updated. Now I am stuck, if I update, it will mess my pc up, if I don't I can look forward to garbage on my pc. 

I am getting a popup window every once in a while that says something about windows and system 32. It doesn't stay on my screen long enough to see all it says. Is there a way I can update and make it work ok on my pc?


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> I did get permissions straightened out, I hope, so far no popups for updates. After reading what you posted to Greg, now I need to update, I sure don't need my pc to be infected. The reason I have to keep deleting the update is it will not work on my pc. When it loads, I can not turn my pc off or get it to do some of the functions, like type in a command. It works great on my wife's pc. If it worked ok I wouldn't care if it updated. Now I am stuck, if I update, it will mess my pc up, if I don't I can look forward to garbage on my pc.
> 
> I am getting a popup window every once in a while that says something about windows and system 32. It doesn't stay on my screen long enough to see all it says. Is there a way I can update and make it work ok on my pc?


 PERHAPS there is an older update that cannot install- for ABOUT 97 REASONS-- this could happen. 



I suggest a clean /updated installation of Windows 10== you CAN do this--- it is a piece of cake. !! YOU do NOT need all the 'gaming-stuff' that is SUPPOSED to be included with Windows 10

https://www.howtogeek.com/278132/whats-new-in-windows-10s-creators-update/


----------



## rusty baker

ih8bills said:


> Well sir... it will gradually become less and less safe for you to browse the internet. Windows-- in some form --is what runs most PC's.
> 
> The worst effect of not having automatic updates on -- is the threat of Viruses / Malware etc. Do you do any banking or bill-paying online ? If so -- you need to be vigilant about security / computer maintenance .
> 
> _*I personally never recommend ignoring all Windows Updates*_.
> 
> _I do recommend that you control the installation of Updates--_
> because they are a part of your overall computer-security, and you avoid having problems CAUSED by updates.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do this MANUALLY.
> 
> Run Windows update -- and make sure that you at least install the ones listed as critical / important. I suggest you do this on a schedule--or put a reminder on your phone/tablet --because life gets hectic for all of us.
> _*Yes it's a pain -- but it strikes a balance-*_- so _*you remain in Contro**l -- and you don't have problems later on. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows is the platform on which about 80% of software runs.
> 
> The 'Bad Guys' know this -- so Windows is where they concentrate most of their Malware / Viruses to run.
> 
> 
> So not being 'up to date' has it's costs... Many will say "I've been doing this for years-- and I've never had a problem" which means nothing.
> 
> 
> Here's a recent article on Windows 10 / PC Security -- take a few minutes and read it.
> 
> I know someone personally who's PC was so badly infected that it was being REMOTELY operated as a server for some Extreme p0rn0 website.
> 
> She didn't know anything was wrong-- until her PC started up all by itself in the middle of the night... I told her to get help right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Her brother was an IT Technician at a major corporation-- he said it took him about 8 Hours - to remove all the nasty stuff.
> Her Windows installation was so badly damaged that he had to wipe the drive totally and start from scratch, anyway .
> 
> Windows 10 is not quite as vulnerable -- but it is not perfect by any means.
> 
> 
> https://www.windowscentral.com/do-you-need-pc-antivirus


 Always wait a few days before installing updates. They have a habit of issuing several bad updates every year. After a few days they usually have fixed their screw-ups.


----------



## BigJim

I am doing another update as I type this, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Nik333

ih8bills said:


> https://www.windowscentral.com/do-you-need-pc-antivirus



Funny! The first think the site said is that adblockers make them sad.:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim

BigJim said:


> I am doing another update as I type this, I will let you know how it goes.


Good grief, I am quoting myself. LOL The update went well, so far all I have noticed is my pc has slowed down like crazy and we have high speed internet. The last few times that I updated, I had to go back to a version that worked. I can at least turn my pc off now, where I couldn't with the other updates.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> Good grief, I am quoting myself. LOL The update went well, so far all I have noticed is my pc has slowed down like crazy and we have high speed internet. The last few times that I updated, I had to go back to a version that worked. I can at least turn my pc off now, where I couldn't with the other updates.



*PLEASE DO NOT* rollback your install for this issue-- it is a simple matter of changing settings -- or even just cleaning up your computer.

Have you ever done a system-cleanup or a defragmentation of your harddrive?

_*Rolling back your PC to get better internet speeds is like using a cannon to drive a nail.... *_


Start here : 



https://www.howto-connect.com/windows-10-how-to-open-and-use-disk-cleanup/


or -- you could use CCleaner 


if you haven't recently used those built-in tools for Windows 10. CCleaner is safe and effective . It is also MUCH FASTER to remove all the junk that ALL Windows versions accumulate by default. As a general rule-- if you want to download a program similar to this one--I ALWAYS use the HOMEPAGE for the app-- not some of the download-sites like File Hippo.
Not that there's anything wrong with those sites-- you just want the MOST RECENT software-version-- because it's better that way. 


Leave the 'default' settings and just run it. 


_*https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/download*_



If you decide later on to buy -- that is your choice... 



I have used this app for many years-- when you run the scanner--
and click clean files-- a popup will warn you that you are "about to permanently delete files from your PC" 

IGNORE the warning-- the only things you will delete are useless CRAP 

-- that's why it is named CCleaner-- it is short for Crap Cleaner. 

*I run this app every other day on my PC --and have for years.* _*It has never damaged ANYTHING on my PC. *_


After running CCleaner ( or the built-in cleaner )-- I would suggest you run a full system-defragmentation from your control panel. 



Once you have done these things -- REBOOT your PC--then see if your PC runs and/or browses the internet faster . 


Let me know how you make out-- I have set the forum to email me when I am quoted in a post ( for NOW )-- so I will get an email.


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills said:


> *PLEASE DO NOT* rollback your install for this issue-- it is a simple matter of changing settings -- or even just cleaning up your computer.
> 
> Have you ever done a system-cleanup or a defragmentation of your harddrive?
> 
> _*Rolling back your PC to get better internet speeds is like using a cannon to drive a nail.... *_
> 
> 
> Start here :
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.howto-connect.com/windows-10-how-to-open-and-use-disk-cleanup/
> 
> 
> or -- you could use CCleaner
> 
> 
> if you haven't recently used those built-in tools for Windows 10. CCleaner is safe and effective . It is also MUCH FASTER to remove all the junk that ALL Windows versions accumulate by default. As a general rule-- if you want to download a program similar to this one--I ALWAYS use the HOMEPAGE for the app-- not some of the download-sites like File Hippo.
> Not that there's anything wrong with those sites-- you just want the MOST RECENT software-version-- because it's better that way.
> 
> 
> Leave the 'default' settings and just run it.
> 
> 
> _*https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/download*_
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide later on to buy -- that is your choice...
> 
> 
> 
> I have used this app for many years-- when you run the scanner--
> and click clean files-- a popup will warn you that you are "about to permanently delete files from your PC"
> 
> IGNORE the warning-- the only things you will delete are useless CRAP
> 
> -- that's why it is named CCleaner-- it is short for Crap Cleaner.
> 
> *I run this app every other day on my PC --and have for years.* _*It has never damaged ANYTHING on my PC. *_
> 
> 
> After running CCleaner ( or the built-in cleaner )-- I would suggest you run a full system-defragmentation from your control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have done these things -- REBOOT your PC--then see if your PC runs and/or browses the internet faster .
> 
> 
> Let me know how you make out-- I have set the forum to email me when I am quoted in a post ( for NOW )-- so I will get an email.


I have my pc set to automatically defrag and I do delete all of the temp files regularly. Today everything is loading fine except for one thing I have been trying since yesterday to solve. When I click on my sound/speaker icon all the popup box does is flash really quick and disappear. If you don't look real close you won't even see it pop up. I have restarted the Window Explorer but no good. I have tried several other things but at least I now can double click the icon and sometimes it will pop up to use but sometimes it don't, sometimes I have to click several times and it will flash quickly but if I keep on it will work.

At first I could only control my volume on the video itself not by using the icon as it did not work at all.

I am happier with the update this time except for not being able to use my sound icon correctly, so far. I can turn my pc off the regular way this time and am able to use the function where you type in commands.

I am going to try the CCleaner and see how it does. I have used it in the past but can't remember how good it was. I appreciate all your help and patience.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> I have my pc set to automatically defrag and I do delete all of the temp files regularly. Today everything is loading fine except for one thing I have been trying since yesterday to solve. When I click on my sound/speaker icon all the popup box does is flash really quick and disappear. If you don't look real close you won't even see it pop up. I have restarted the Window Explorer but no good. I have tried several other things but at least I now can double click the icon and sometimes it will pop up to use but sometimes it don't, sometimes I have to click several times and it will flash quickly but if I keep on it will work.
> 
> At first I could only control my volume on the video itself not by using the icon as it did not work at all.
> 
> I am happier with the update this time except for not being able to use my sound icon correctly, so far. I can turn my pc off the regular way this time and am able to use the function where you type in commands.
> 
> I am going to try the CCleaner and see how it does. I have used it in the past but can't remember how good it was. I appreciate all your help and patience.



Believe it or not-- sometimes running Windows own Troubleshooters does actually work. RIGHT click on the sound icon -- at the bottom " troubleshoot sound problems" -- SOMETIMES it's a silly setting that would take you hours to find manually.


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills said:


> Believe it or not-- sometimes running Windows own Troubleshooters does actually work. RIGHT click on the sound icon -- at the bottom " troubleshoot sound problems" -- SOMETIMES it's a silly setting that would take you hours to find manually.


Thanks buddy, I appreciate that, I already did run the troubleshooter but still no good. If just having to click several times each time I use it is my main problem I am happy with that. I have downloaded the CCleaner again and like it.
I also down loaded the reimage program and like it also. Thank you so much for your patience, help and knowledge.


----------



## ih8bills

Today happens to be "Update Tuesday" for Windows users. 

I run Windows update manually-- of course. 

I get the results -- and one update "failed to install" on my own PC.


I forgot to mention that this TOO --can be fixed-- and usually really soon after the update fails. 

Step by step directions on how are at the link below.



This guy survives on Donations -- and he WILL be getting one from me. 



https://winaero.com/blog/manually-download-windows-10-updates/


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> Thanks buddy, I appreciate that, I already did run the troubleshooter but still no good. If just having to click several times each time I use it is my main problem I am happy with that. I have downloaded the CCleaner again and like it.
> I also down loaded the reimage program and like it also. Thank you so much for your patience, help and knowledge.



Did you try Device Manager for the sound problem ?
Sometimes -- although this SOUNDS crazy-- you need to just go to device manager -- find your sound card hardware / RIGHT-click / Properties .
You can UPDATE the drivers for your hardware-- if that doesn't work-- here is the "crazy" one : Delete it from your system.


*You are NOT removing any chance of using it again-- in fact --you are FORCING Windows to recognize it-- and reinstall all the related drivers...*
Once you Reboot the System AGAIN. :devil3:
I have some stuff to do-- but I'll return later to see how you made out.


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills said:


> Did you try Device Manager for the sound problem ?
> Sometimes -- although this SOUNDS crazy-- you need to just go to device manager -- find your sound card hardware / RIGHT-click / Properties .
> You can UPDATE the drivers for your hardware-- if that doesn't work-- here is the "crazy" one : Delete it from your system.
> 
> 
> *You are NOT removing any chance of using it again-- in fact --you are FORCING Windows to recognize it-- and reinstall all the related drivers...*
> Once you Reboot the System AGAIN. :devil3:
> I have some stuff to do-- but I'll return later to see how you made out.


Mine already updated today, good so far.

My wife suggested that I check it out the devise manager to see if anything was not working, I didn't think it would show up there so I didn't, but now I will.

That is some good thinking, I wouldn't have thought about deleting and reinstalling it, if all else fails, I will do that. Thanks again buddy.


Edit: I just checked device manager, all looks good there. I can't figure out how to delete the sound system or how to reload it when I do.


----------



## ih8bills

@BigJim -- all you have to do is open Device Manager -- RIGHT click on the ICON for your sound-card/ select 'Properties' -- even if it is BUILT IN to your PC -- it SHOULD show up. Then just hit DELETE. It will flash a warning -- IGNORE it. It MAY be under the list for system or Motherboard or hardware.... somewhere in there you can find it !


----------



## BigJim

I will give that a try. How do I reinstall it?


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> I will give that a try. How do I reinstall it?





It will reinstall itself as the machine boots-- hardware check in POST (pre operational seft-test) when any windows machine starts up.
This is an OLD trick-- I remember people running Windows '95


----------



## BigJim

Thank you once again, I will give it a try hopefully today and let you know.

I just deleted the speaker/sound card and you are right it does reinstall the sound card when restarting. But the box still flashes up then disappears, I have to click the icon several times before it will stay up so I can set the sound to the level I want.

I just tried to get the box to pop up so I can set the volume and I had to click it probably 15 times before the popup box would stay on the screen to adjust the volume. I will try to delete it again to see if it works.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> Thank you once again, I will give it a try hopefully today and let you know.
> 
> I just deleted the speaker/sound card and you are right it does reinstall the sound card when restarting. But the box still flashes up then disappears, I have to click the icon several times before it will stay up so I can set the sound to the level I want.
> 
> I just tried to get the box to pop up so I can set the volume and I had to click it probably 15 times before the popup box would stay on the screen to adjust the volume. I will try to delete it again to see if it works.



I wonder now if that may have something to do with windows settings-- for the Icon Cache -- or the Taskbar or one of THEM. You also might try the settings in WinAero Tweaker -- there is a setting allowing you to 'revert' to the 'old style' volume control in windows 10. 



https://winaero.com/blog/enable-old-volume-control-in-windows-10/


----------



## BigJim

ih8bills said:


> I wonder now if that may have something to do with windows settings-- for the Icon Cache -- or the Taskbar or one of THEM. You also might try the settings in WinAero Tweaker -- there is a setting allowing you to 'revert' to the 'old style' volume control in windows 10.
> 
> 
> 
> https://winaero.com/blog/enable-old-volume-control-in-windows-10/


Buddy I can sure say you are long on patience and I really appreciate it. I will give that a shot.


----------



## BigJim

I give up, I have tried that and everything Microsoft suggested, it just isn't that important to me, I really really do appreciate you giving all your time and knowledge helping me but I an going to hang it up. You are a really good guy to hang in there as long as you have and I truly thank you so much.

Oh, by the way, it states I can not go back to a windows 10 that works now, so it is what it is. Have a fantastic day buddy thank you again.


----------



## ih8bills

BigJim said:


> I give up, I have tried that and everything Microsoft suggested, it just isn't that important to me, I really really do appreciate you giving all your time and knowledge helping me but I an going to hang it up. You are a really good guy to hang in there as long as you have and I truly thank you so much.
> 
> Oh, by the way, it states I can not go back to a windows 10 that works now, so it is what it is. Have a fantastic day buddy thank you again.



WHAT, exactly-- states you can't go back to a windows 10 that works?
You can run a full reinstall of Windows 10 --for free-- from Microsoft. You will lose any 3rd-party-software installed-- but your photos and all that stuff will be kept. The way your system acts-- I wonder if you might have gotten a Virus or Malware infection in the past. You have many things going wrong --that just shouldn't GO WRONG. 



https://www.techrepublic.com/article/reset-your-windows-10-system-with-the-keep-my-files-option/


----------

